# OTC meds for anxiety



## geeenaj (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello there,

I'm new in this forum, I hope you accept me as member here 

I have social anxiety when talking to new or strange people, I become anxious especially when talking to strangers. This is preventing me from having friends as I'm new here in the USA. I'm not sure if I can see a doctor for now, so my question is there a good OTC medication that reliefs my anxiety when talking to new people ?

Thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome to SAS!

Try Phenibut as it is the best OTC drug for SA.


----------



## geeenaj (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello,
thanks for your fast response.
Wow, I really didn't have high hopes to find such a med . But after researching, it looks that Phenibut is widely accepted. Thank you for your advise.

Can yo recommend a trusted online website that sells Phenibut with low price ?

Thanks again


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

geeenaj said:


> Can yo recommend a trusted online website that sells Phenibut with low price ?


Posting such a thing is against the rules of this website.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

Noca said:


> Posting such a thing is against the rules of this website.


wow I can't believe he didn't know that. what an idiot. hah just kidding. ♥

Welcome to SAS, greenaj!

If I knew of such a website, I'd PM it to you but I'm not sure where.

btw, alcohol is OTC and I've found it much more effective than anything else I've tried (anxiety-wise at least ha)


----------



## geeenaj (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello

Thank you guys.
lol, sorry about the question I didn't know about that. Yea I heard alcohol is effective in anxiety situations  but pills are easier to take  and I think their effect should last more.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

If you want to PM me, I know of a site that is reliable where I bought my Phenibut. You can usually find it on bodybuiding type sites.

Phenibut works really well for me and I think is better for my body than alcohol. Too bad Phenibut is kind of pricey. I would buy the powder as it is a lot cheaper than pills.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

My pdoc told me to take a 25 mg capsule of Benadryl. It has sedative properties in it and helps calm the anxiety.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Posting such a thing is against the rules of this website.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenibut

In the US it's a dietary supplement. It's not a medication, so I don't think it would violate SAS rules. Of course, I guess it would depend on how Drew interprets the rule: is a dietary supplement sold OTC a drug as referred to in the rules or not?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

crossfadex said:


> btw, alcohol is OTC and I've found it much more effective than anything else I've tried (anxiety-wise at least ha)


When I'm really wound up, on edge, furious, or in a panic there is nothing that calms me as quickly & effectively as alcohol. I never said it was a great choice, but it works, which is far more than I can say for a whole laundry list of failed meds I've tried.


----------



## geeenaj (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for posting,

MissMay, did u try Benadryl? if yes, how's it working for you ?

I was surfing the net and found about something called Kratom, can anyone who tried it post his experience here?

Thanks again


----------



## Bob Slydell (Oct 23, 2008)

geeenaj said:


> Thanks guys for posting,
> 
> MissMay, did u try Benadryl? if yes, how's it working for you ?
> 
> ...


I sometimes use Benedryl as an adjunct for my Klonopin. This means that I might take 2mg Klonopin along with 50mg Benedryl and it does make my anxiety less than if I were to only take the Klonopin.

As far as taking Benedryl solo, I have not experienced anxiolytic effects. I definitely feel that Benedryl has a "slowing" effect to your mind and body and this is what most likely accounts for any of its anxiolytic properties.

But as everyone has said, alcohol is the best OTC drug for anxiety. You can find ways to hide your alcohol use if medication is not an option.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, I have used Benadryl and it helps reduce my anxiety. I keep some of them in my purse .


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

a 3.99 pack of coricidin cold and cough will cure you of anxiety for 2 days, take 8 in the morning each day (not sayin its good 4 u haha)


----------



## preza (Oct 13, 2008)

crossfadex said:


> btw, alcohol is OTC and I've found it much more effective than anything else I've tried (anxiety-wise at least ha)


Hi crossfadex, as I see you are 17 y.o.

That was approx my age when I started alcohol. In the beginning everything was magic: I was high in the clubs, bars, public speeches, afternoon in the college, in a friend's house etc, speaking with everyone, approaching girls very easy, nothing seemed to stop me then.

After some years I started everyday drinking: I was drinking without going out, just staying home with wife/friends and drinking alcohol and smoking weed/tobacco.

After all I was sleeping much easier than without alcohol, I was closing the light and falling asleep in less than a minute.

Well the problems started almost immediately after daily alcohol consumption: loss of concentration next day at work, general anxiety increased, feeling tired all the while, anxious without alcohol etc.

Even worse my relations with my family, wife friends were not like before when I was not drunk. I was blaming them for everything and not feeling in a mood to make jokes, just serious and very anxious.

Not to mention the alcohol-sleep rebound thing: although I fall asleep way easier when drunk, the quality of sleep was like sleeping half of this time without alcohol. My mouth in the summer was always dry, the water consumption was way too excessive and my sweating started to bothering me at work.

Now after more than 15 years of daily consumption, half of them with at least a bottle of whiskey every 2 days, I made the big step, after family pressure to stop the daily alcohol and started 10mg lexapro.

To be continued...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

preza said:


> after more than 15 years of daily consumption, half of them with at least a *bottle* of whiskey every 2 days...


Define bottle. Is this 750 ml, 1 L, or the big 1.75 L? Any one of them is a lot for 2 days.


----------



## preza (Oct 13, 2008)

The last three years I was having 4 bottles Johnny Walker Red Label per week, each bottle 70 centiliter. This made me smoke more tobacco also, and on the weekends I was starting with other drinks like wine, spirits, ouzo and finishing with Johnny.

Now with lexapro I became more "refined" and I drink at home a bottle of malt whiskey per week, 70 cl.

There is a huge difference without so much alcohol, I am now a average male drinker (or I hope so). I haven't stop completely but if I keep it this way I will be happy.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

@preza if you are interested there are medications that will help take away your desire to drink. Drinking that much has probably not been good for your liver.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Kush said:


> a 3.99 pack of coricidin cold and cough will cure you of anxiety for 2 days, take 8 in the morning each day (not sayin its good 4 u haha)


Oh God if you're going to abuse DXM at least use something that has only DXM in it. Coricidin is the worst thing to take because of the CPM in it. Can lead to serotonin syndrome and death, stay away completely.


----------



## preza (Oct 13, 2008)

xboxfreak said:


> @preza if you are interested there are medications that will help take away your desire to drink. Drinking that much has probably not been good for your liver.


I am interested, xboxfreak, what kind of medications?


----------



## geeenaj (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello,
Thank for updates. BTW, I tried 1 gram of Phenibut, it didn't feel difference tbh, I enjoyed my sleep though . is 1 gram low dosage ?


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to hijack this thread but this is important, and I think it may be able to benefit other people.



preza said:


> I am interested, xboxfreak, what kind of medications?


I hope someone else will chime in here as I am no expert on this.
Magnesium (supplement) is known to help control cravings. It is good for lots of other things (including anxiety) and I highly recommend taking it even if it doesn't help with cravings.

Piracetam (a nootropic - helps brain functions) is legal and non-prescription and can be found at many online stores in bulk powder. It helps with brain functioning as well as alcohol withdrawal. Be sure to take it with some form of Choline (ie Choline Citrate, Bitartrate, Alpha GPC, CDP Choline).

See the studies below on this post that prove Piracetam works for alchohol withdrawal. http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=24813&view=findpost&p=269015

There are a few prescription drugs that can also be used for alcohol withdrawal and to help control cravings. These I don't know as much about because I have never used them so take this advice with a grain of salt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acamprosate
Acamprosate, also known by the brand name Campral, is a drug used for treating alcohol dependence. Campral was demonstrated to be safe and effective by multiple placebo-controlled clinical studies involving alcohol-dependent patients who had already been withdrawn from alcohol, (i.e., detoxified). Campral proved superior to placebo in maintaining abstinence (keeping patients off alcohol consumption), as indicated by a greater percentage of acamprosate-treated subjects being assessed as continuously abstinent throughout treatment. Campral is not addicting and was generally well-tolerated in clinical trials.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clomethiazole
Clomethiazole (also called Chlormethiazole) is a sedative and hypnotic that is widely used in treating and preventing symptoms of acute alcohol withdrawal.

I believe Modafinil can also be used to treat alcohol withdrawal. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modafinil

See this site for more prescription drugs that can help with alcohol withdrawal. http://www.drugs.com/condition/alcohol-withdrawal.html

For more information about Piracetam/supplements/or even some prescription drugs like Modafinil check out Imminst forums http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showforum=6

I would definitely try Magnesium and Piracetam first and be sure not to trade one addiction for something else. Good luck! I'll be praying for you.


----------



## preza (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks a lot xboxfreak

About magnesium do you recommend take it alone or mixed with calcium ?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Baclofen is great for alcohol withdrawal, as an anti-craving agent and to control anxiety. Modafinil is a stimulant and will not control alcohol withdrawal, but could make it worse. Clomethiazole is highly effective to prevent delirium, but it's a dangerous drug and should be used in hospitals only.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Phenibut is a slightly modified form of Baclofen by the way.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

preza said:


> thanks a lot xboxfreak
> 
> About magnesium do you recommend take it alone or mixed with calcium ?


I'd take it separately from Calcium (if you choose to supplement with Calcium at all). Too much Calcium can inhibit the absorption of Magnesium. But you do need to keep a good ratio/balance (which for most people I would say they get enough Calcium from their diet but need to supplement with Magnesium). If you want more info about Magnesium this is a great site with a ton of info. http://george-eby-research.com/html/depression-anxiety.html

I would be careful with Phenibut/Baclofen as they can be very addicting. I'd try to use very sparingly perhaps once a week in place of alcohol.


----------



## geeenaj (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello

If phenibut doesn't work, would Baclofen work ? Anyone tried to use Baclofen for social anxiety

Thanks


----------



## geeenaj (Dec 25, 2008)

Guys,

Anyone tried this : MRM Relax-ALL
It has calcium, magnesium, phenibut, L-Theanine .

Sounds interesting, what do you think about the ingredients ?

*Active Ingredients*
Calcium (carbonate/citrate) - 500 mg
Magnesium (oxide/glycinate) - 250 mg

*MyoCalm (Proprietary Blend) - 1810 mg*
Jujube (2% jujubosides)
Beta-phenyl-gamma-aminobutyric acid (Phenibut)
Magnolia Bark (2% honokiol & magnolol)
SunTheanine (L-Theanine)
Valerian Root (1% valernic acids)

Anyone have experience especially for SA , please share with us


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I take 300mg oral Baclofen / day which is about the maximum dosage used by neurolgists. It's the only drug that eliminates my desire to drink alcohol and reduces my social anxiety. But in general much lower doses like 10mg tid (30mg/day) are used. The drug has no abuse potential, but must not be stopped abruptly as this could provoke a heavy resaction (in worst case delirium). Tappering it down is the way to go if the drug has to be stopped.

It's not as good as Benzos for Anxiety IMHO.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Medline said:


> I take 300mg oral Baclofen / day which is about the maximum dosage used by neurolgists. It's the only drug that eliminates my desire to drink alcohol and reduces my social anxiety. But in general much lower doses like 10mg tid (30mg/day) are used. The drug has no abuse potential, but must not be stopped abruptly as this could provoke a heavy resaction (in worst case delirium). Tappering it down is the way to go if the drug has to be stopped.
> 
> It's not as good as Benzos for Anxiety IMHO.


I haven't looked into Baclofen much. Is it prescription? From what I saw I didn't think so. I thought you could buy it in bulk powder perhaps? And can you use it daily or does dependence build? Thanks.

@geeenaj About the MRM Relax-ALL: That seems like a lot of Calcium. I don't like that part of the Magnesium is Oxide (worst form;absolutely do not take). Glycinate is much better (and the form I take). I would be taking closer to 500mg of Magnesium Glycinate. Phenibut, SunTheanine, and Valerian Root are supposed to be good but I am not sure how much of each is in this formula. I would recommend to just buy Magnesium and Phenibut separately. Theanine never really did much for me and I don't think I've tried Valerian (used more for sleep than for anxiety I do believe).


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Baclofen is a prescription drug for the treatment of spasticity. It can be used off-label for alcohol/opiate-withdrawal, to reduce craving for alcohol and other drugs (eg. cocaine) and it has some anxiolytic action. I think Phenibut can be bought in powder, it has similiar effects as baclofen but works not just on GABA-B, but slightly on GABA-A too. This could be the reason why tolerance to the anxiolytic effects of Phenibut develop very fast. I use the same dose of baclofen since many months, it's on the high end of the scale, but my desire to drink alcohol is constantly non-existent since I reached it and my anxiety is about 50-60% reduced (which is great for me, as most antidepressants don't help me at all and I can't use Benzos because of the alcohol problem). Nevertheless baclofen can be used as needed too and in much lower doses, but don't expect it to be as effective vs. SA as potent Benzos or Alcohol.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> I can't use Benzos because of the alcohol problem).


Alcohol dependency doesn't stop my brother from getting & using benzos (2 mg of Klonopin daily at this time).

He takes Naltrexone & Campral (two drugs to reduce the urge to drink) and ironically washes them down with beer.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I could get Rivotril (Clonazepam) too, but I want to be clean from alcohol, nicotine, tranquilizers... if your brother doesn't abuse the Klonopin and doesn't drink excessively while taking it, then it won't cause much problems. He nevertheless will most likely get physically dependent if he takes it daily for a longer period of time, but tappering it down shouldn't cause much trouble.

If he can't abstain from beer, but Naltrexone and Acamprosate help him to significantly cut down his drinking, then it's wise to take them. Washing them down with alcohol isn't the right way to take this pills if I remember the package insert correctly ;-).


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

There is some evidence (case studies) that high doses of Vit. B3/Niacin/amide (1000mg+) help with anxiety. There is increased risk of liver damage with doses greater than 100 mg (commonly used to lower triglycerides).


----------



## igorewpath (May 25, 2013)

*Новый Путь*

Н Е П Р О П У С Т И Т Е ! 
Только здесь вы узнаете ИСТИНУ. 
Только здесь вы найдете ИСТИННЫЙ Новый Путь. 
Только здесь вы узнаете, каким будет ИСТИННЫЙ Новый Мир. 
Только тот, кто знает Истину, сможет рассказать об Истине просто. 
Тот, кто не знает Истину, не расскажет о ней никогда. 
Новый Путь - http://vk.com/new_path


----------

